# is there a type of fish that brings luck?



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I heard from someone, a stranger I met at petco, who said that there is a type of fish out there ( i think chinese) that supposedly brings luck.... if you have one... it brings this kind of luck, if you have 2... it brings different type of luck... I dunno... has anyone heard of a lucky fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That is stupid superstition. Things can happen by coincidence. Who in his right mind would promote the sales of man-made fish like blood parrots and flowerhorns which they consider as luck fish? It's all marketing ploy and illogical. Only the gullible can ever believe such things.:roll:


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

The Chinese believe that goldfish bring good luck in homes and business premises although the rest of Asia the goldfish has traditionally been seen as a symbol of wealth.
btw Kum Yu (goldfish in Chinese), means gold in abundance.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

the person who told me was an elderly woman who was buying stuff for her fishes... not an employee... hmm... i thought it was the koi... but maybe it is the goldfish... would make sense, ahhaha


----------



## fishluver06 (Jan 12, 2008)

I heard that flower horns bring good luck


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

A fish with tartar sauce may not bring luck, but it sure fills the bill when you're hungry. Not real lucky for the fish, though.


----------



## stop7alkin (May 13, 2008)

I am pretty sure its the arowana.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

the only lucky fish i know of is the 
plastic one you get in a christmas cracker.


----------

